# Are there any other ESL teachers here?



## chinachillin (Apr 15, 2014)

I am teaching in Hunan and started a (free) website to help foreign English teachers exchange lesson materials. 

There are a lot of great lessons already on the website. Check it out if you need some inspiration. 

If you have some lessons that have worked well in your classroom, submit them to the site to help it grow and become more useful to the ESL community.


----------



## chinachillin (Apr 15, 2014)

Lesson Swap


----------



## AndrewBly (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi have you had any luck with your website? I visited it and got some useful things. I'll try to post something soon.


----------

